# Einstein is really showing his age now



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,
Have you been to your vet? My Ruby has the same issue and she is 18 1/2 yrs old. Read my entry above title "need help". My vet mentioned the lack of blood flow for Ruby to the back end. If she is not put down tomorrow from any other illnesses found and I only have the back end issue to deal with I will start accupuncture and Reiki and water therapy or whatever is needed.
I have alternative practitioners who volunteer these services as well as scholls and the students need training time.I don't have the funds but will try as best I can. Do the best you can I know it is so hard to think of them in pain. I have beat myself up all week. I have had no income the past 3wks and even though that has been out of my control I still blame myself for not giving her "the moon" and everything we as parents to these wonderful dogs want to give them. You may have to change the exercise routine and diet etc but remember your baby is older. According to my vet Ruby by her yrs on earth and weight chart indicates she is 96 yrs old. At 96 I might not even remember I have legs. So we have to remember they are older and love them up. Again read this forum it has helped me so much this weekend. Do a search here regarding your issues and so much comes up. Please forgive me if I am rambling and repeating things you already know or have heard I'm new
April


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would definitely explore pain management and such with your vet. There are so many new therapies and drugs available that can give great relief and restore their love of life. Good luck - I know how hard it is to watch them slowing down..


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella had some issues with partial paralysis in her hind legs, and occasionally she would completely lose control and fall flat on her belly. It was hard to watch, for sure. We eventually started her up on Rimadyl long-term (she was probably 13 or so at the time) and we did notice a difference in her movement. She would still fall over from time to time as this was more of a neurological issue, but she definitely had a little more spring in her step.

I would try to manage his pain first and see if there's any difference in his personality. We hated seeing Carmella fall down, but since she seemed none the worse for wear afterwards, we finally learned to just... accept it.

Good luck with Einstein. I hope he starts to feel better.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I used rimadyl and tramadol for arthritis on my old boy. When that quit working we went to prednisone.
I found that acupuncture and laser light therapy helped him the most with his arthritis.

I hope you find a treatment that is affordable and you can help Einstein have more good time with you.:crossfing


----------

